# Planning on moving to Canada



## Dazbert (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi there,

After visiting Canada towards the end of last year, im seriously considering trying to move there. Last year i was in Toronto and the surrounding area and found it to be a really nice area and am going to visit the west coast next month.

I suppose im posting to this site to ask for advice or suggestions about where is a good place to settle, where to look for work and any info or tips on the emmigration procedures.


Also i was wondering, if using the agencies is actually worth the rather large fees that they quote and what the benefit of using these services actually is?


Many thanks!

Daren


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Toronto is a really nice area, though it can be a bit expensive, depending on your budget and your lifestyle.

For immigration purposes, it helps to know what kind of work you do. Sometimes it can be easier (relatively speaking, that is) to get a visa if you're in a particularly needed type of work. Also, Canada is a big place and some types of jobs are more available in specific areas or provinces.

And all that figures into whether or not using an agency is worthwhile. If you don't have a claim on a long-stay visa, an agency can help you find your best shot. If you are eligible on your own, you can save the fees by doing your own paperwork.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Dazbert (Feb 24, 2008)

hanks for the reply bev, 

Ive got a Marketing background and around 5 years experience in that field. IN the past year i took a career break and went travelling and am now looking for a new start. IN addition to the above i also have a strong IT background so I may look to that for a new career.

Does anyone have any other suggestions as to where to settle? I looking to visit canada again in March and will be looking at a few places to sus out job opps and cost of living type things so any suggestions are welcome


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Research the Waterloo, Kitchener area. The golden triangle Kitchener/Waterloo, Guelph is excellent. Cheaper and less busy then TO. Guelph is priciest. Cambridge is close and cheaper too. Lots of various job opportunities and Waterloo is huge in the IT field. Good luck.


----------

